# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  First Five Lucid Dreams Of 2007

## Seeker

The New Year begins in the Christmas Islands first at 10am universal time.

This thread is for the first five Dream Views members to post their lucid dreams after the new year.  I&#39;m guessing the first one will probably be reported from Austrailia, you guys have an eleven hour headstart on europe and a 17 hour headstart on the USA.

Be sure to log the time as UTC and include the contents of the dream.

Happy Dreaming&#33;  Now, let&#39;s see who the first five dreamers are....

----------


## Howie

cool idea&#33;

If I said that I astral projected into the future and had a lucid dream would you believe me?  


yaa....me neither.  Considering I am on a sever dry spell... ::ghosttown::  Don&#39;t count on seeing me posting in here again.

Good luck Dreamers&#33;  ::aphiusiscrazy::

----------


## arby

If we are one of the first 5 in here do we win the interwebs?

And whos actually gonna be sleeping tonight, its newyears&#33; =P

----------


## Unicorn

Awesome idea, but even if i had a LD, it would be hard having any recall of it tomorrow.  ::drink::

----------


## Snowy Egypt

YES&#33;&#33;&#33; I now have motivation&#33;&#33;&#33; I&#39;ve been trying to have an LD since the beginning of December&#33;  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::happyme::

----------


## Marvo

I don&#39;t think I have a chance. I&#39;ve only been drinking like 4 glasses of wine, but just a single glass of wine before bed, is enough to totally ruin my dream-recall. But we&#39;ll see.

Goodnight everyone, goodluck and a happy new year 2007  :smiley:

----------


## Jr_Worley

I could prob pull this off but seeing as how im trying to fix what time i go to bed i will most likely fail.

----------


## Dice

I had a lucid dream tonight. Fun is different, though. I was trying to WILD. I could hear some Indian style music and singing. I could see my bedroom through my closed eyelids. I decided to enter my dream bedroom. I was pulled by some wind, and I ended up standing near my bed. I knew I was dreaming. I couldn&#39;t move for some reason. My vision was strange. After a while I could move in a drunk like style. I wanted to heighten my lucidity. So I tried to shout: "INCREASE LUCIDITY NOW&#33;" However, nothing came from my mouth. I started to spin, in order to change stuff, however, I ended up awake in my bed.

I tried to re-enter the lucid dream. I could hear the Indian style music and singing again. The music itself was frightening me. When I looked at my dream bedroom getting formed again, I could see something that looked like a giant skull. I closed my eyes, telling myself it was just a dream... I could still hear the music. I was terrified and tried to awaken.

I&#39;ve only got 6 hours of sleep. I&#39;m too scared to sleep anymore now. I knew it were dreams, still it terrified me... I don&#39;t understand why I had no control either. I always had control. :/

----------


## cptamazing

> I had a lucid dream tonight. Fun is different, though. I was trying to WILD. I could hear some Indian style music and singing. I could see my bedroom through my closed eyelids. I decided to enter my dream bedroom. I was pulled by some wind, and I ended up standing near my bed. I knew I was dreaming. I couldn&#39;t move for some reason. My vision was strange. After a while I could move in a drunk like style. I wanted to heighten my lucidity. So I tried to shout: "INCREASE LUCIDITY NOW&#33;" However, nothing came from my mouth. I started to spin, in order to change stuff, however, I ended up awake in my bed.
> 
> I tried to re-enter the lucid dream. I could hear the Indian style music and singing again. The music itself was frightening me. When I looked at my dream bedroom getting formed again, I could see something that looked like a giant skull. I closed my eyes, telling myself it was just a dream... I could still hear the music. I was terrified and tried to awaken.
> 
> I&#39;ve only got 6 hours of sleep. I&#39;m too scared to sleep anymore now. I knew it were dreams, still it terrified me... I don&#39;t understand why I had no control either. I always had control. :/
> [/b]



I know the feeling, I often back out of WILD&#39;s becuase i dont want to get sleep Paralysis as i always fear seeing someone in my room which is scary even though i know im just sort of dreaming it.

----------


## AnonymousTipster

I had a short LD last night for the first time in a while. It mainly consisted of me pointing a wii remote in people&#39;s faces and then shouting "I&#39;m dreaming&#33;" after which moving on to the next person.

Hoping the new year brings more lucidity for us all  :smiley: 

EDIT: P.S this dream took place somewhere between 00:30 and 9:00 GMT/UTC

----------


## cptamazing

> I had a short LD last night for the first time in a while. It mainly consisted of me pointing a wii remote in peoples faces and then shouting "I&#39;m dreaming&#33;" after which moving on to the next person.
> 
> Hoping the new year brings more lucidity for us all 
> [/b]



LOL did this serve any purpose?

----------


## Dice

> I know the feeling, I often back out of WILD&#39;s becuase i dont want to get sleep Paralysis as i always fear seeing someone in my room which is scary even though i know im just sort of dreaming it.[/b]



Yeah, I always thought it was weird to think something that you&#39;re dreaming is scary. But even when you&#39;re lucid, things can be really scary.

----------


## AnonymousTipster

> LOL did this serve any purpose?
> [/b]



As far as I can tell.....no, none whatsoever, but it was rather amusing afterwards.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## BohmaN

Are you supposed to not recall your dreams when you have drunk lots of alcohol? I dreamed so much tonight and they were all superstrange but no lucids...  :Sad:  too credulous

----------


## Clairity

I don&#39;t know if I&#39;m one of the first five but I had a strange lucid this morning.

I got up, went to the bathroom and then to the living room couch about 4:15 am to try to WBTB.  I find that I have more success when I try somewhere other than my bedroom as it tells my mind that I am serious (plus I don&#39;t have to worry about my husband moving around or snoring me out of a dream)&#33;&#33;

I felt the familiar "shift" which lets me know that my body has fallen asleep but my mind is still awake.  I rolled off the couch and stood up.  I picked up a statue (which I now recall looked like an ugly squatty little gargoyle) and concentrated on it to try to stabalize my lucidity and to hopefully make the dream more vivid.. but it didn&#39;t seem to help much.  I then went to my front door thinking I could just "walk" thru it but my control was crap&#33;  I sort of felt around it for a few minutes and then simply thought "the door is liquid".  The door then took on this kind of jello like quality and I sort of "pushed" my body through.

That gargoyle must have been setting the tone for my dream cuz I found myself in this small medieval village where they were about to drown a child of about five as a sacrafice to an evil overlord (after the child was dead they would then drain his blood as an offering)&#33;  

As the overlord approached, i stood between him and the child and, instead of everyone cheering me on as a hero.. they were pissed that I was interferring&#33;

I can&#39;t remember what happened next as that lucid ended and I found myself in a false awakening and went into another ld but it was non-eventful.

Well happy 2007 everyone&#33;

----------


## Burns

I did it&#33;  ::bigteeth:: 

It wasn&#39;t a very impressive LD, but it was still an LD, all the same.

I was back in the town where I graduated high school, at our old house. It was decorated exactly how it was when we lived there, and it made me really sad. I think in my dream, my mom had passed away, and we were trying to figure out what to do with this house. It made me so emotional to see everything in the house, how it was decorated by my mom, that I wanted to keep the house as-is and not touch anything.

Then some big-shot lawyer guy came in and started talking about selling everything, and anyone that has any objections needs to be taken in for questioning. He tried to handcuff me but I resisted. I ran outside, got a running jump, leapt into the air, and started flying to get away from the guy. 

I immediately realized I was dreaming. So I went soaring over the neighborhood, going past the video store where I used to work during my high school years. Police cars were patroling the streets looking for me. I dove into a clump of dense pine trees next to an old lady&#39;s house and kept very still. I doubted they would ever find me here. I was still somewhat lucid, knowing they would never find me, but I didn&#39;t have as much control as when I was flying.

So... do I get a cookie now?  ::teeth::

----------


## skywatcher

I had a LD last night as well.  I woke up around 6AM and decided to try a WILD since I could sleep late today.  I laid there and before long I was seeing HI that turned into a scene where a bunch of kids were in a room.  I "jumped" into the dream and once in, jumped out a window onto the street below.  The sky was awesome - full of stars.  It was quite a long dream; I summoned a few people, did some spinning (which didn&#39;t work just like it never does for me,) tried to fly and ran really fast down the street.  It was a great way to start the new year&#33;

----------


## Seeker

A couple of small lucid dreams for me this morning, not really anything more than realizing I was dreaming and then waking up.

First one was at 1100 UTC, the second was at 1230 UTC.

You guys, please include your time in UTC/GMT so we can determine the first five.

----------


## N

well you mean who had a dream in the new year  ::bigteeth::   it&#39;s me
I went to bed at 4.15 a m I had LD a good one... I had a great controll
..I was looking for someone but I found people looked like him..and I found a door so I said what I wanted and then I opened the door so I saw what exactly i said it&#39;s really cooolll... ,unfortunately my dad woke me up so couldn&#39;t continue it   ::content::  
but anyway it&#39;s nice

----------


## Clairity

> You guys, please include your time in UTC/GMT so we can determine the first five.[/b]



:sorry: Seeker, I don&#39;t know how to change 4:15 am CMT to UTC/GMT time.     ::embarrassed::

----------


## FreeOne

i  had an ld last night at 700 central mountain time.  really short but it was still an ld

----------


## lechat

> :sorry: Seeker, I don&#39;t know how to change 4:15 am CMT to UTC/GMT time.    
> [/b]



This can help to others as well.

Simple time-zone converter:
http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/tzc.tzc

----------


## deathly_hallow

I was on the internet in my dream and I realised I was dreaming and everything went blurry. I then ended up in this weird room. I had no idea where I was so my control was limited.

----------


## Dice

GMT +1 for me. It was 10 AM for me when I posted this, the same time I had the dreams, I think.

----------


## skywatcher

> You guys, please include your time in UTC/GMT so we can determine the first five.
> [/b]



12:30 GMT

----------


## Seeker

All you need to do is double click on your time in the toolbar and select the timezone tab.

Mine is GMT -05:00, which means I am 5 hours behing GMT, so Since my LD was at 6am this morning my time, then it was 11:00 GMT

Austrailia on the other hand is 12 hours ahead of GMT or GMT +12:00, so if any Aussies had an LD at 6a.m local, then it would have been 1800 GMT

----------


## PhantomBPR

> I had a lucid dream tonight. Fun is different, though. I was trying to WILD. I could hear some Indian style music and singing. I could see my bedroom through my closed eyelids. I decided to enter my dream bedroom. I was pulled by some wind, and I ended up standing near my bed. I knew I was dreaming. I couldn&#39;t move for some reason. My vision was strange. After a while I could move in a drunk like style. I wanted to heighten my lucidity. So I tried to shout: "INCREASE LUCIDITY NOW&#33;" However, nothing came from my mouth. I started to spin, in order to change stuff, however, I ended up awake in my bed.
> 
> I tried to re-enter the lucid dream. I could hear the Indian style music and singing again. The music itself was frightening me. When I looked at my dream bedroom getting formed again, I could see something that looked like a giant skull. I closed my eyes, telling myself it was just a dream... I could still hear the music. I was terrified and tried to awaken.
> 
> I&#39;ve only got 6 hours of sleep. I&#39;m too scared to sleep anymore now. I knew it were dreams, still it terrified me... I don&#39;t understand why I had no control either. I always had control. :/
> [/b]



Something like that?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Darn, I wish I had one last night. I mean, a had a dream, but the second I woke up, I couldn&#39;t remember it&#33;  :Sad:   Maybe I shouldn&#39;t think about LD&#39;s for a while, I mean, that&#39;s how I had my first three...

Man, I wish I could be adopted right now; I need some guidence...  :Sad:

----------


## Burns

> Simple time-zone converter:
> http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/tzc.tzc[/b]



Thanks for the link, lechat&#33;  ::D: 





> You guys, please include your time in UTC/GMT so we can determine the first five.[/b]



According to the above conversion link:

*~10:00 Monday January 1, 2007 in UTC*

----------


## Tsen

Had one at a little after 6:00 PM UTC.  It was cruddy, but here&#39;s a link to the dream.

----------


## Clairity

Ok.. according to the link, my dream was at 10:15 am GMT time.

(Thanks for the link lechat&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Klace

Mine was at 7:17 am GMT time.  :&#092;

----------


## N

> Simple time-zone converter:
> http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/tzc.tzc[/b]




thanks
for me it was 2.15 am GMT

----------


## Xerion

I just posted this. It was around 9am in Sweden on january 1st 2007 =)

If not in the top5 first LD&#39;s in 2007 I may perhaps be the first one to have his first LD in 2007  :smiley: 





> I had been partying pretty hard the night before (it was new years after all). A friend had passed out on my couch right infront of my bed where me and my girlfriend slept.
> 
> Around 9AM my friend woke up with a yell that also woke me up. He started with the usual "Where am I?" "What happened?".  Since I had to lock up after he left my place I could not go back to sleep until he was out. And it took him awhile so I had to stay up for around 10 minutes until he finally stumbled out of my door.
> 
> When I got back to bed I still had the memory of my previous dream and so I tried to enter that dream directly while staying concious.
> 
> I felt a small kind of falling sensation as I was entering a dream and I heared two voices talking during that moment. One said "He&#39;s asleep now" and the other replied "No he is still awake". Then I saw a man who was around 40 years old and another voice saying "You&#39;ve taken over his body&#33;". I felt a small jerk and suddenly the dream was in first person. I could see my hands and look around me. There were kids playing on the floor (I was in a small living room of a small apartment), none of them over the age of 2.
> 
> I instantly thought I&#39;m dreaming and decided to do a reality check. Out of no where a man appeared when I turned around and handed me a letter. I did a reality check and inspected the text on it twice and it changed. Yep, I had it confirmed, I was dreaming. I remembered from something I had read that you were supposed to be able to feel how your body was laying in bed and I tried to sense that and I got a sense that I was sleeping face down.
> ...

----------


## NeAvO

I had one this morning, although it was very brief and I had little vividness but I was bitten by an alien in it  :tongue2: 
But it was this morning at roughly 10:30ish GMT0 or what ever english time is.

----------

